
Evaluation of Supposed Contemporary Existence of Carcharodon Megalodon (1998) - bryanrasmussen
http://web.ncf.ca/bz050/megalodon.html
======
hirundo
Here's a fricken Meg tooth that's more than a foot long, larger than any
carnivourous dinosaur tooth ever found!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megalodon#/media/File:Megalodo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megalodon#/media/File:Megalodon_tooth_with_great_white_sharks_teeth-3-2.jpg)

What a magnificent nightmare of a creature. If we ever find sufficient
Megalodon DNA maybe we can turn the ocean into a Jurassic park. What could go
wrong?

~~~
radiorental
Them be Centimeters Matey!

------
pvaldes
Very, very, very unprobable... but nothing is impossible.

No preys with scars, no youngs, no recent teeth in sediments, no strandings,
NO fished ones (not even, when everybody is crazy fishing anything that
remains), no sonar, submarine, ships or satelite sightings...

And as sharks are cartilaginous fishes, the rest of the body is poorly known.
We even might have to rename it buck-teeth shark. Is not impossible that teeth
weren't sized like the rest of the body. We just don't know.

~~~
mttyng
I agree with the improbability completely (not that I speak from authority,
but your reasoning is sound).

That being said, there’s something about the depth of the ocean that has
always fascinated me to the point where I teeter on the edge of “abandonment
of reason”. Maybe it’s the child in me that wants these creatures to still
exist, yet evade study in defiance of of humanity’s technical dominance, but I
could sit for extended periods of time and let my imagination run wild with
it.

~~~
pvaldes
I think that some of the sigthings (The rangiroa ones) related in the article
are real, real in the sense of describing encounters with real alive animals.

If somebody would say me that whereas navigating in the south pacific, near
islands surrounded by deep-water areas has seen a 12m long shark-shaped animal
(not whale shaped), with a yellowish body with some white spots, and big
triangular teeth around 10cm long, diving under the ship... I wouldn't bat an
eye. Such animal is very rare, but exists.

Is neither a whale shark, nor a Megalodon, is an extant species and has been
described by science.

------
ianai
Very much reminds me of the good old days

